# Raleigh Carlton Super Course...just brought it home!



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2020)

Well, its been a while since I've gotten a great deal on a bike my size (_well, since the Panasonic DX-4000_), and today was my day to get a great one! 

I just happened upon a listing on Facebook that was 32 minutes old, and was less than a half hour from my house. I was the first to contact the very nice seller named Bill, telling him I could leave my house immediately to come and get it if he was home (which he was). He was waiting outside his house for me, and had just done a quick wipe-down of the bike. He was the original owner, purchasing the bike while in college in Florida. He kept it safe and sound and took care of it all these years, but figured it was time to let it go. I told him about my bikes, etc., and he said he was happy it was going to me and would be taken care of. 

I still can't believe the condition it's in,I LOVE the color, and I'm going to assume it's from 1979 or so. He thinks he bought it in the early 80's, but the front hub shows 79 if that's accurate. You can please let me know when you can.

Drum Roll please.....I paid $60 for it...his asking price...because he wanted a quick sale...  Tons of "as brought home" photos to see. I'm still pinching myself.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2020)

He said that when I was on my way over to get the bike, he had 5 more people wanting to purchase it. Timing really is everything!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2020)

With this mish mosh of numbers...is it a 1980?


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 18, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous bike Harpo!! Raleighs from that era are hard to beat imho. Nice history on it to. Can’t wait to see the meticulous clean up you always do on your projects. Congrats on a great score and addition to your collection.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice Raleigh!  Should clean  up nicely.  Looks to only be a bit of dirt and grease.  Came with the new tires and seat?  Either way a great deal.  Have fun!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

nice bike. bad seat.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> Very nice Raleigh!  Should clean  up nicely.  Looks to only be a bit of dirt and grease.  Came with the new tires and seat?  Either way a great deal.  Have fun!




Yup...as you see it is as I purchased it. Kind of large at 32, should have been 25 I would assume.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice bike. bad seat.




BAD seat?? Repulsive is more like it. I already have a Brooks B72 that will be going on, along with different handlebar tape also.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

it is funny how they design seats so they will look more comfortable but really not do anything.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 20, 2020)

Another option is the Brooks Flyer (B-17 with springs), which I like for a sporty road bike. I put one on my Clubman and they're a good pair.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 20, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> Another option is the Brooks Flyer (B-17 with springs), which I like for a sporty road bike. I put one on my Clubman and they're a good pair.




B17 would be better...but I have a spare black B72...


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2020)

HARPO,  you always find the gems. Beautiful bike.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 20, 2020)

Sven said:


> HARPO,  you always find the gems. Beautiful bike.




Lucky, I guess...but not always. I missed a Black Phantom that was sitting on Facebook Marketplace for days until I saw it. Contacted the seller, but he had already accepted an offer hours before. It was a good price. Also, a Red Phantom on ebay that I was outbid with seconds left after my high bid was hit. Both bikes within a few days.

This bike makes up for it a little...


----------



## 1motime (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe it is about lightweights for you


----------



## HARPO (Aug 21, 2020)

Cleanup continues, and I got rid of that hideous gel saddle. Looks more fitting with something English...


----------



## 1motime (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like it will fit in nicely!  Found a home!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 22, 2020)

Pretty much done, except for some new bar tape...


----------



## HARPO (Aug 22, 2020)

...and a few more...


----------



## HARPO (Aug 22, 2020)

I still see some !@#$%^& spots I missed and need to go back to...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 23, 2020)

How do like the B72 on the bike?
It's kind of wide for a drop bar bike.
I really like them for tourist style bikes with a more upright riding position.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 23, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I still see some !@#$%^& spots I missed and need to go back to...



That's why your bikes come out so well. You sweat the details and it shows!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 23, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> How do like the B72 on the bike?
> It's kind of wide for a drop bar bike.
> I really like them for tourist style bikes with a more upright riding position.




It feels _quite comfortable_, actually. The bike itself had apparently been tuned recently and with the new tires and tubes added. Rides smooth as silk!

I sent photos to the previous owner. He loved it and said "You'll get $500 for it now". I said it doesn't matter, because I'm keeping it as part of my Collection. He was happy to know that.


----------

